# What exactly do you feed African Cichlids?



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

What is exactly okay to feed african cichlids? I have been feeding NLS 1mm. I also made some cucumber mixed with pellets and beefheart as well as "Frozen Cichlid Delight" blended and then frozen in ice cubes. Is this okay? I would probably feed them one cube every week.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yah i feed mine the same type of New Life spectrum, algae wafers, and tropical wafers


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

oh awesome. i'm excited to try that cucumber mix stuff out for them to see if they will actually eat it.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

Also how many times a day do you feed them? once? twice?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Twice a day, flakes in the morning, and a algae wafer, pellets at night.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

It depends on what group and sub group you keep. It is vital that you do some homework on what and how often you should feed these animals. For instance Malawi Mbuna can not be fed a diet which is how in animal proteins. If your intentions are to keep African Cichlids please do your research. The library tab above has all the information you will need. I feed my Mbuna NLS Cichlid Formula and New Era Green Pellets once a day six days a week.


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

i feed them NLS in the morning and veggie wafer things at niight.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

rjg1992 said:


> I also made some cucumber mixed with pellets and *beefheart *as well


I would not feed beefheart to African Cichlids, especially Mbuna. That is a recipe for disaster...


----------



## rjg1992 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've read its okay to give once in a while but not all the time.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

NLS, Cobalt and Repashy for fry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

testeve said:


> I would not feed beefheart to African Cichlids, especially Mbuna.


Plus one.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I use Omega One products...

I mix Omega One Super Color cichlid pellets and will mix it with Omega One First Flake and Spirulina Flakes.

Why do I mix pellets and flakes ?

Some fish prefer the pellets and some prefer the flakes.

Once or twice a week, I will give them a mix of frozen treats. I mix krill, plankton and brine shrimp.


----------

